# Marinated Mushrooms



## Rocklobster (Dec 21, 2011)

This one makes me laugh every year. Of all the things I could make for my oldest daughter, she always wants marinated mushrooms. This is a tradition every Christmas. All it takes is two cans of whole mushrooms, and Italian salad dressing of your choice. Add to 1\2 litre jar and chill for a couple of days.  Costs about two bucks.  She loves the stuff.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 21, 2011)

Don't laugh!

Years ago when I was a young married, I used to rave about my sister's marinated mushrooms to my young wife.  One evening when I got home from work, she had a surprise for me.  She had found a recipe for marinated mushrooms in a magazine and made them for me.  She went on to tell me about having to clean, blanch and peel the mushrooms and mix the ingredients for the marinade, slicing garlic and other ingredients.  It took her all day.  It was a labor of love.  They were good but nothing like my sister's.  I said I loved them but she was not happy and called my sister to ask how she made hers.  (Why she didn't do this to start is beyond me.)

My sister's recipe:  A couple of cans of mushrooms, a bottle of Italian dressing and some garlic.  Takes 5 minutes and tastes great!  We had a good laugh over that one.

The secret was the brand of salad dressing she used.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 21, 2011)

Originaly, we used Kraft Golden Ceasar. But, I can't find that anymore so I switched to Italian. She seems to like whatever I use.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 21, 2011)

I agree with her Rock,  they are down right delicious!  One of my least favorite relatives used to bring them to potlucks claiming they were some exotic recipe she wasn't willing to share.  Her husband told me they were just white mushrooms in Wishbone Italian salad dressing.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 21, 2011)

are you seriously all saying that marinated mushrooms are made with canned mushrooms??


----------



## Addie (Dec 22, 2011)

vitauta said:


> are you seriously all saying that marinated mushrooms are made with canned mushrooms??


 
Sure sounds like it to me. My daughter loves marinated shooms. Will have to give this one a try. I think I can fool her.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 22, 2011)

vitauta said:


> are you seriously all saying that marinated mushrooms are made with canned mushrooms??



Back in the 'old days', that was the popular method.  My story goes back to the 70's.  I have made MM using canned and fresh (different occasions).  There is a definite difference but both can be good.

Give it a try.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 22, 2011)

Marinated wild mushrooms are the best. My father used to go mushroom picking, but I think he's just getting too tired for that. He hasn't gone this pass summer. My mother used can tons of marinated mushrooms. I had to adopt, tried her recipe using plain botton(SP?) canned mushrooms works fine. Not exactly the same, but pretty good anyways. Should try chineese straw mushrooms next time.


----------



## CookingFool (Jan 6, 2012)

I make marinated mushrooms, but buy the button ones whole and then steam them for about five minutes before marinating them. It's all good!

I use basically a vinaigrette marinade with 3 T oil, 2 T some sort of vinegar, half a squeezed lemon, garlic and whatever herbs or spices, plus salt and pepper. This is for a pound of steamed mushrooms. 

Probably pretty similar to the canned with Italian dressing.


----------



## Addie (Jan 6, 2012)

One of the things I don't like about marinated mushrooms is that the vinegar is too strong. When I do a marinade I use Chinese vinegar. Have you ever considered using crimini mushrooms? They are the brown baby portabello mushrooms.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 6, 2012)

Addie said:


> One of the things I don't like about marinated mushrooms is that the vinegar is too strong. When I do a marinade I use Chinese vinegar. Have you ever considered using crimini mushrooms? They are the brown baby portabello mushrooms.



My daughter used crimini to make MM for Christmas.  I made a batch of my own for NYE.  Delicious!


----------



## Constance (Jan 7, 2012)

I use Kraft bottled, or Good Seasons, mixed up, with fresh mushrooms. I like it as a salad dressing, adding a few sliced olives and quartered artichoke hearts. Spoon it over the greens and top with a few peels of parmesan cheese.


----------



## Addie (Jan 7, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> My daughter used crimini to make MM for Christmas. I made a batch of my own for NYE. Delicious!


 
I love the crimini, but not to fond of the portabello. Although I have served them stuffed and cut into quarters. I used the stuffing you would use on your holiday bird. That was a surprise to the eaters. They were expecting the standard breadcrumb stuffing. Portabellos are so meaty that they required a heavy duty flavor for the stuffing.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 7, 2012)

Addie, crimini and portobello are the same mushroom.  Portobellos are just allowed to get bigger before harvesting.

The flavor of the Portos is a bit stronger than the criminis and they are delicious.


----------



## Addie (Jan 7, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Addie, crimini and portobello are the same mushroom. Portobellos are just allowed to get bigger before harvesting.
> 
> The flavor of the Portos is a bit stronger than the criminis and they are delicious.


 
I know that. I think for me it is all the gills in the ports that turn me off. My kids love the ports. I am just not that crazy about them. I will serve them if I have company. But I will never buy one for just myself. I would rather have the criminis. They have a more delicate taste.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 7, 2012)

Addie said:
			
		

> I know that. I think for me it is all the gills in the ports that turn me off. My kids love the ports. I am just not that crazy about them. I will serve them if I have company. But I will never buy one for just myself. I would rather have the criminis. They have a more delicate taste.



Addie, have you scraped out the gills?


----------



## Addie (Jan 7, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Addie, have you scraped out the gills?


 
Yes. Always do. They muddy up a dish if you don't.


----------

